# Seroquel



## Thelostchild (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't believe it Im actually sleeping so well . The seroquel is really working great. anyway I just thought that I would share that.l


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 13, 2006)

When it works, it works...


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 17, 2006)

Its still working but now Im starting to sweat really abad at night?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2006)

Are you experiencing any other symptoms at all, LostChild? Other than night sweats?

Increased sweating is a known side-effect for Seroquel. However, you should call your doctor and let him/her know about this. If you have any of the following additional symptoms, call immediately:



> ? Call your doctor immediately or seek medical attention if you experience uncontrollable movements of the mouth, tongue, cheeks, jaw, arms, or legs.
> ? Call your doctor immediately or seek medical attention if you experience fever, sweating, severe muscle stiffness (rigidity), confusion, fast or irregular heart beats. These could be symptoms of a potentially fatal side effect called Neuroleptic Malignant Syndrome (NMS).
> ? Use caution when driving, operating machinery, or performing other hazardous activities. Seroquel may cause dizziness or drowsiness. If you experience dizziness or drowsiness, avoid these activities.
> ? Dizziness may be more likely to occur when you rise from a sitting or lying position. Rise slowly to prevent dizziness and a possible fall.
> ...


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 17, 2006)

Im pretty good about drinking allot of water. No pop. NOt only the night do I sweat but during the day I have to change into a tank top and pull my hair up because Im so drenched. this is the only side effect I have


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2006)

It's probably nothing to worry about, LostChild. Just make sure your doctor is aware of it.


----------



## foghlaim (Jun 6, 2006)

dr.B i am on seroquel at night, but since i came home i've been trying to sleep without taking it and find it almost impossible.. does this mean my system is hooked on seroquel? i'm supposed to take 2 (2x25, 50mgs?) tonight i'm only gonna take one and see what happens. but i worry cause i have to take the other meds at bedtime as well, maybe these are keeping me awake (as well as the merrygoround in my head).
thanks, any thoughts will be appreciated.

nsa

p.s: the only side effect i have, is the dizziness if i rise too fast, so i have learned (thehard way) to get up slowly.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 6, 2006)

Why are you trying not to take it? Is it the dizziness you mention?


----------



## foghlaim (Jun 7, 2006)

i don't want to be taking any meds, but with the other ones, i know have to have them, for now. with sleeping tabs, well i just don't want to be taking them. taking the one did work after a good while last night. not sure what to do about it, looks like i have to take it for another while tho, maybe every second night might do until i can sleep without them. 
the question was, is my system hooked on them??? like are they addictive.??

thanks
nsa


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't believe Seroquel is addictive. However, it's also not JUST for sleeping - indeed, it's not a sleeping medication at all _per se_ but is generally presccribed for other reasons, including anxiety, bipolar discorder, and to augment the effectiveness of medications like SSRIs.

I am assuming that your doctors know you are taking Seroquel and will have factored this in to the doses of other medications they've prescribed. If you discontinue the Seroquel, you may need to increase or change some of the other medications.

Please discuss this with your doctors BEFORE trying to make any changes. Until then, continue to take the dose as prescribed.


----------



## foghlaim (Jun 7, 2006)

well only the psych who prescribed it, so i guess they have factored it in.. Man i'm just trying to figure out (this min that is) have figured out i think, ALL the meds i'm on are for anxiety and mood disorders. Bloody hell never realised i was that bad, except for the suicidal thoughts.. 

okay Dr. B. i hear what u are saying. i'll go back to taking the prescribed dose for now.. 

i'm not a happy camper tho, reading what u have wrote about the seroquel, they told me it was for sleep. 
thanks for the info.

nsa


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2006)

It may well have been prescribed for sleep, NSA. I'm not suggesting they lied to you. But assuming the doctors knew about it, they would have factored that medication in when making decisions about the other medications and their dosages.


----------



## foghlaim (Jun 7, 2006)

I know you are not suggesting that David, 
I am, if anything they lied by omission, at least they could have said "we also use this for Whatever" like u did above. i have to say i'm angry now and feel very justified in going back to my original psych, at least any meds he mentioned, he explained what they were for. only thing is he won't be around till the 20th. 

sorry this was someone else thread.  i'll leave it here.

thanks again david.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2006)

> if anything they lied by omission, at least they could have said "we also use this for Whatever"



I don't disagree with that. I wish that some doctors would take less a "here, take this and don't ask any questions because I'm a god and I'm too busy" approach and more a collaborative approach. Psychiatry in particular complains a lot about the issue of medication compliance. I see a good part of my job as helping people understand what medications can and cannot do and why or when it's a good idea to be taking them. I'm often surprised when I see clients at how little their doctors have told them about their medication. It baffles me. It's not like it's a secret - and I think it's far better that they get good information from the doctor than sometimes dubious information from the internet.


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 22, 2006)

i hate to bring this up again but i seem to have developed another problem with sleeping and that is sleeping way too much, i'm tired all the time now.. i know we are experiencing a heatwave over here and so i have been taking plenty of drinks as advised above, thank you.  but i even cut down the seroquel to one a night, with docs permission, i might add. i even left it out altogether the other night and still i'm really really tired all the time.

now i know when i have to go do someting i can do it, even driving is not affected if i'm ony going to work.  won't try any thing longer than that distance however. 
question... what in blazes name is going on with me. 
i have even cut my night time on here, i have tried to rule out everything that i can and still it persists.

any ideas anyone???

nsa


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Nsa,

I wish I could help more, i know with the weather here I havent been sleeping, and have felt really drowsy in the day, had to have a sleep at odd times, i dont take any medication now, the only time I have anything like you are describing is when I have been really stressed and anxious for a while, all of a sudden I will get a week of tiredness, early nights, later mornings, tired in the day, its like all the stress and aniexty has tired my system out and I feel exhausted and even doing a little thing say like vacumming tireds me out, have you been really stressed out lately? Could it be womens things, I get drowsy before my periods,, maybe the heat, wish I could help more,

thinking of you,,
TTE


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi TTE: thanks for the ideas, and sorry you seem to be experiencing much the same thig as I. I don't feel stressed out tho and i can do most thing that i wnat to. but the very min i stop doing anything, and sit down, i feellike sleeping, in fact if i don't move for approx5 mins then i am gone to god as they say over here. andno it's not periods, haven't had those for months now.. lol  maybe i just should put it down to the heeat.

thanks TTE:

nsa


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi nsa,,

have you been eating anything that may be causing it? I sometimes eat too much cake and biscuites eating stuff like that can make you feel sleepy too,, just another thought!!!  TTE


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 23, 2006)

TTE: now that you mention it, i have had a very sweet tooth lately.. never had it before.. so i do eat things, mainly chocolate a fair bit. hmm.. maybe i will cut it out for a while a see if that help at all.
I would never have thought of that. thanks

thank you. 

nsa


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 23, 2006)

Your welcome nsa!! Let me know if it works


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 23, 2006)

will do...


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi NSA,

I read about your post and sleeping and I have to say that I am the type of person (for the moment anyway) that can sleep anytime anywhere. I find that no matter if I have 5 hours, 8 hours, 10 hours or 12 hours of sleep a night I am still very tired and feel like I haven't slept at all in the morning. I am extremely hard to wake up in the morning. Okay so I admit that I hate mornings :yuck:

I know for me that just getting out of bed sometimes feels hard and trying to make it through the day seems almost impossible. For me the worse that I feel mentally the more tired I am physically. Sometimes when I have had a rough day where my brain seems to be working overtime and running all day that can make me physically tired as well. I always sleep on the bus coming home from work also. It is like I am wiped and exhausted but I have found that sometimes it is not just because of working all day but because of having to "pretend" at work that things are fine and I am happy. Pretending to be okay is hard work and I find for me it takes a lot out of me. It is like wearing the mask takes a lot of work.

Anyway, I don't know if any of this helps but I hope that you solve this sleep problem soon.


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2006)

P.S. - I also think that TTE's idea about what you are eating is a good one. Please also let me know if you find a difference.

Take Care


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi all, what i have done is cut out the seroquel for the past 2 nights and find i'm not so tired during the day, my sleep is not great tho, but i do sleep some bit. i can wake up now in the am and not be knackered for want of more sleep. i tried using one tab only but i still felt the same, always tired.. so off it altogether now.
not what the doc would reccomend i'm sure but hey, i'm the one that's taking it and being tired all the time while on it. I will let them know when i see them tomoro week.  oh and i did cut out most of the junk, didn't help.

thanks for the ideas folks. appreciate the input.

thank ye 

nsa

anyway, that's where i am as regards the seroquel and being tired all the time.


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi nsa,

Im glad to hear your not feeling so tired now I hope things continue to improve for you 

Best wishes TTE


----------



## foghlaim (Aug 6, 2006)

On this topic again folks.. I have a question,
does anyone know if seroquel can or does cause exessive sweating?? 
I am back on the seroquel since last apt and besides being tired (again!!) most of the day.. i find i'm having bouts of very bad sweating, so bad that i have to have a towel to dry my face and hands neck ect.l(lasts about half hour and just afterwards i get very cold and goosepimples rise on my arms..) 
I thought initially it was the weather over here, but now not sure.

any thoughts?? ideas maybe?? anyone?

nsa


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you talked to your doctor about that? I think you need to.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 6, 2006)

One of the less common effects of this medication is, in fact, sweating. Probably a good idea to let your doctor know. 

Here's a little blurb I found when I researched the medication:

[If] two or more [of these symptoms] occur together, [report to your doctor]; most of these effects do not require emergency medical attention if they occur alone: Convulsions (seizures); difficult or unusually fast breathing; fast heartbeat or irregular pulse; high fever; high or low (irregular) blood pressure; increased sweating; loss of bladder control; severe muscle stiffness; unusually pale skin; unusual tiredness or weakness .

Found these here: Potential Side Effects of Taking Seroquel for Mental Illness


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 6, 2006)

I would definitely recommend that you alert your doctor, nsa.

RxList - Seroquel



> This drug may infrequently cause a serious (but rarely fatal) nervous system disorder (neuroleptic malignant syndrome). Seek immediate medical attention if you notice any of the following rare but very serious side effects: muscle stiffness, high fever, increased sweating, fast heartbeat, mental/mood changes, change in the amount of urine.



Many of these medications can cause increased sweating so I don't think that alone is reason for panic unless, as ThatLady said, you also have some of the other symptoms. That said, I think you should make sure your doctor knows about this sooner rather than later.


----------



## foghlaim (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks all, i will let doc know, at last apt, i told them about my jaws constantly being clamped together until i noticed having pain and thenrealised what was happening, (took a while to get to that realisation) I thought it was my teeth acting up again.. anyway they reduced the effexor and lithuim and put me back on the seroquel, last time i was sweating, (while on the seroquel) i never took much notice, cause we were having a heatwave over here, but this time it's ridiculous!
ok i'm rambling again,... oops!!

thanks again folks, much appreciated.
nsa


----------



## Halo (Aug 6, 2006)

NSA 

I agree with the others when they say that you should probably let your doc know about the sweating. I think that it is always a good idea to let your docs know what is happening with your body when you begin medication.

Let us know how it turns out okay.


----------



## Thelostchild (Aug 7, 2006)

I ended up, upping my seroquel to 200mg. I have the worst hand over in the morning. I hate it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 7, 2006)

TLC, please tell me you did that under doctor's orders and not just on your own whim. mg:


----------



## Holly (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I have done some reading about medicine, I am not the good at taking medicine for myself without my doctors fully knowing. In the past I always took my medicine under the care of my doctors. 
I will let you all know why? I had a very bad allergic reaction, to a prescribed medicine, with that said I was in the hospital, very sick from the reaction. 
I had to be monitored for blood clots, my heart and other complications. I personally even use the medical alert system. 
I letting you all know this because it only takes one mistake, you can get very sick. 
Thank goodness I am had better, so this is why I have not commented much about meds, I do let the doctors suggest medicine, if I need it. 
The one thing I do, is ask questions about medicine. 
I hope no one takes this the wrong way, I just letting you all know. if I have to be on medicine I do have to know certain information. 
Take care and be safe.


----------



## Halo (Aug 7, 2006)

TLC

I too hope that you didn't up your meds on your own and that you had spoken to your doctor. Speaking from experience here it is not a good thing to mess with your meds and the dosage without speaking to your doctor (please trust me)

Take care and let us know how you are doing


----------



## Thelostchild (Aug 7, 2006)

No the doctor told me to up them.


----------



## Halo (Aug 7, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that TLC.  I was worried that you had decided to do it yourself which would not have been a good thing. I know that you said that you had a hang over feeling this morning but did it help you sleep last night at least?


----------



## foghlaim (Aug 9, 2006)

Just a wee update on me sweating prob... i stopped the seroquel again and it (sweating ) also stopped.. now i have to figure out how to get proper amount of sleep.  dum de dum.. dum de dum... lol.

thanks all for the advice... will eventually let dr know.. 

nsa


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, dear, nsa. I'm sorry to hear you had to stop the Seroquel, but I can understand why you would do so. Nobody wants to go about dripping. 

I do hope you can find something else that will work for you. Sleep is very important to keeping us healthy and keeping our spirits up. Your doctor should be able to work with you to find a medication that works without unbearable side-effects. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Nsa,

Im happy to hear the sweating has stopped, have you ever tryed meditation to help you sleep, or just listening to music like the sound of dolphins or water, those sort of relaxing sounds,, I do that and it does work most times!

TTE


----------



## foghlaim (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks TL & TTE.. maybe one of these days if i can't sort it out meself.. i'll give me gp a buzz.. but not holding me breadth on that. 

TTE.. i do find music helps abit.. often times i have left music playing really low..on all night.. (or should i say most mornings!!) lol.  will keep trying tho.. i know ihave to get it sorted somehow.. trying to do it without pills if i can.  
maybe i'm expecting a miracle to happen.. if one does i will let ye know.

thanks again my friends.

nsa


----------



## Halo (Aug 10, 2006)

NSA

I am also glad that your sweating stopped however it is a drag that you had to go off the med that was helping with sleeping. If it does continue though and you are having more and more trouble you may want to talk to your doctor about it. I know when I was having lots of trouble sleeping at one point they gave me a prescription for Trazadone and it did work although sometimes it gave me a little hangover feeling in the morning but well worth the great sleeps that I had. Don't know if this is going to help in this case but thought that I would just throw it out there.


----------



## foghlaim (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Nancy... will see how things go for a while.. 


nsa


----------



## blazerblue (Mar 10, 2007)

I have been taking this med for over 2yrs. 300mgs at bedtime, 100mgs 3xa day.  so that is a total of 600mgs. But my doctors use it as a Mood Stablizer too.  Is 600mgs a lot?  
It does its job. 

just thought I would share,
blazerblue


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 10, 2007)

blazerblue said:


> I have been taking this med for over 2yrs. 300mgs at bedtime, 100mgs 3xa day.  so that is a total of 600mgs. But my doctors use it as a Mood Stablizer too.  Is 600mgs a lot?



No, not really.

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/quetiap_ids.htm



> Data indicates that the majority of patients responded between 400 to 800 mg/day


----------



## blazerblue (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you David,
I am glad to I am in range, the med has really made a difference in my life. It does make me sleepy sometimes.  

I have a huge insomnia problem, I developed this as a child, because the sexual predator could come in my room at any time, 24/7, so I was always on point or guard duty all the time.
when I do sleep, my spouse says I cry and wimper all night long when I am sleep. My psych gave me Periactin for nightmares.  Now I dream, I just do not remember them, which is fine by me. 

thank you,
bb


----------

